# Lightroom CC launches photoshop, but image never appears there.



## Rich (Apr 5, 2016)

This is what happens, I well know how to import and make all adjustments, the final step is to open the image in PS and - in this case add a logo across the bottom for an event, PS  launches, then the initial PS screen comes up and that is it... it just launches- no file ever opens.  This only happens when I choose the first option that includes the LR adjustments... if I choose either other option, they open to the original unretouched, balanced original as shot image. The enhanced adjustments are the ONLY reason I use Lightroom!

After searching the internet, I have tried everything I could find on this issue. Seems to be a reoccurring issue, I find references back through 2012... not a whole lot of current problems. I tried every "fix" they suggested.  I've deleted the preference files (Both PSD & Lightroom), removed NIK plugins, uninstalled and reinstalled both Lightroom & PSD, re-updated to latest version, reset preferences in Lightroom by pressing Shift & Option when launching, deleted preferences by using terminal- gone through all the various preference settings...

I have used Lightroom and Photoshop for many years now, PS since the early nineties... so I am no neophyte- never had an issue i couldn't fix on my own til this one! Lightroom + PS in CS4, CS6, no problems, just got a new Desktop Mac-in-a-can at work, purchased Adobe Creative suite CC,  and it doesn't work...and this is integral for my workflow!   Adobe direct support has been difficult to figure out...



ANY IDEAS??

Sorry for typo in headline ... won't let me fix that...


----------



## RogerB (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi Rich. The one and only time I experienced this problem a reinstall fixed it, but that obviously hasn't worked for you.

It's a long shot, but is it possible that an old version of photoshop is being opened when you send the image from Lightroom? I've seen issues reported where people have an backup copy of Photoshop and LR somehow ends up pointing to that.  If that's happened to you and the camera raw version isn't aligned between PS and LR it might explain what you're seeing.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 6, 2016)

It's a work around, but you could add Photoshop as the second editor too. Lightroom will ask you if that is really what you want, but if you say yes it will let you do this. Then try opening the image in that second version.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Rich, welcome to the forum!  Great to have someone with your experience here.

Just go to Lightroom menu / Photoshop menu > About and double check which versions (dot versions) are opening when you open from LR.  That's a good place to start.

Beyond that, what file format are you opening?  And if it's a raw file, which camera, and does it work if you send a JPEG/PSD/TIFF file instead?

And what happens if PS is already open?


----------



## Rich (Apr 7, 2016)

Well I'm going to try everything, everyone is saying..

Meanwhile, if it helps anybody else, I'll tell you what I have been able to figure out.

FIRST- I have a brand new MACPRO and the Adobe Suite- so everything is a month or so old and thus up to date!

I contacted Adobe via chat, they actually took over my computer, and after awhile or trying stuff that didn't help,  resorted to creating another  user account. ( I had to enter the administrator login/pw for most of the access- they can't remotely do that part- from the names, in India, LOL - FYI) Anyways, What he found was that the new user,after Installing/borrowing the already installed Photoshop and Lightroom, everything worked perfectly, and thus as he works for Adobe, it isn't their software- he was finished-! So something in just MY user account got corrupted in the MAC - perhaps a permissions thing. I have run the Mac "Disk Utility" and even downloaded and ran Onyx newest version designed for El Capitan... ran that... nada.

So in "Console", I see this: Not exactly sure which is being generated by the lightroom to photoshop action.

______Console___________
4/7/16 11:40:49.297 AM Adobe Lightroom[1024]: AgMessageProcessor :: request   DEBUG   sending observable request( userdata: 0x7fc1024a9168, "setProxyCredentials", "", "" )
4/7/16 11:41:01.881 AM Adobe QT32 Server[1052]: 11:41:01.880 WARNING:  140: This application, or a library it uses, is using the deprecated Carbon Component Manager for hosting Audio Units. Support for this will be removed in a future release. Also, this makes the host incompatible with version 3 audio units. Please transition to the API's in AudioComponent.h.
4/7/16 11:41:17.289 AM Adobe Photoshop CC 2015[1067]: AdobeCrashReporterInitialize: executionTime = 0.015915 seconds
4/7/16 11:41:58.448 AM Console[1104]: Failed to connect (_consoleX) outlet from (NSApplication) to (ConsoleX): missing setter or instance variable
____________________________
So it appears something in Photoshop is "crashing??" Yet photoshop is launched and runs fine,  just no image appears- exactly as if you launched photoshop from its icon. Lightroom can open an image to photoshop( the bottom 2 of 3  options in the open dialog) - but as I stated before- but not the top selection that includes lightrooms adjustments,
So I'm going to try and iron out how just my account is being blocked or preventing Lightroom from sending and loading its settings into Photoshop! Maybe being blocked where ever the sidecar files is stored- or something got corrupted-somehow!.

Arggg- I have owned and run Eight Macs and have never had to resort to outside help to fix any issue before! It may have somethign to do with the security here  that the IT guy added- who knows. However- i will keep things posted if anybody else finds and issue. Good thing i have to old one right next to it chugging along!




whoops to Victoria- if photoshop is already open- nothing at all happens, it should bring photoshop forward, and as you watch the image appears, but photoshop stays right where it is... and when i go and manually bring it forward/live, it is a blank screen waiting for me to open something LOL.

to Johan- I thought of that workaround... didn't work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 8, 2016)

Rich said:


> Lightroom can open an image to photoshop( the bottom 2 of 3  options in the open dialog) - but as I stated before- but not the top selection that includes lightrooms adjustments



So it's the ACR bit that's failing.  Do photos open into ACR ok in Photoshop itself? 

I guess you could try running the Adobe CC Cleaner to remove all trace of Adobe software and install it afresh to see if that helps, but if it's something in your user account, it's a long shot.  It might be just as quick to just transfer to the other user account.


----------



## Rich (Apr 8, 2016)

OK... was on phone with Apple forever, even after they determined it wasn't a hardware issue, he wanted to stay on and see if he could try and troubleshoot the software- which they are not responsible for. He said "Well its not an Apple issue, but lets see if I can help you anyways" Kudos to Apple again- I was an Apple fan before it was cool and always will be! Note that in the nearly 30 years I have worked on Macs, this is my first time talking with a tech... anyways,  while on the phone, we  arrived at a conflict somehow from the message that appeared in console. )4/7/16 11:41:58.448 AM Console[1104]: Failed to connect (_consoleX) outlet from (NSApplication) to (ConsoleX): missing setter or instance variable) . When choosing to send an image in Lightroom with another application- Like Photoshop, you can choose Photoshop, or NIK plug-ins show up below that in a list in the same dialog box that shows up, When i tried them, they opened the adjusted lightroom image fine, only when choosing photoshop with lightroom adjustments wouldn't...

So, as I find solutions in blogs when searching whatever issue I come up against, and find a fix by what other people tried and found,  and  perhaps in the interest of helping anybody else who might be having an similar issue, I offer the fix!

I finally got the inclination it might be a conflict with NIK plug-ins- was easy, was one of only two plug ins I had installed, and the only one that works in both LR and P and it opened the LR image with adjustments fine.  Note that the first time I reinstalled Photoshop and Lightroom, NIK showed back up, I have always used Silver Efex pro by NIK, never had a problem, It shows up in both Lightroom and Photoshop with one install so it did not concern me.  So this time on my reinstall,  I threw every instance of anything to do with google nik software out, then did a complete uninstall of both Photoshop and Lightroom, CHOOSING TO DELETE ALL PREFERENCE FILES in the dialog that appears, and today the transfer WORKED PERFECTLY!.

I am gun shy about putting it back in, may create another user, like the Adobe guy did, and install it there to test if it works... maybe I had a bad install with the NIK software,  color to B&W conversions are pretty spectacular using Silver Efex Pro- Google owns it now and its free... But I can get by fine without it for now. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 8, 2016)

That's a great bit of detective work Rich, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 8, 2016)

The only question that remains is the why. I too have nik plugins installed (like so many people) and I have no problems sending an image from Lightroom to Photoshop.


----------



## Rich (Apr 8, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> The only question that remains is the why. I too have nik plugins installed (like so many people) and I have no problems sending an image from Lightroom to Photoshop.


Good to know... Perhaps a glitch in the installation.  Just got the computer, populating it with all the software I use all at once while I work on the older system, maybe I missed a check box ... . Who knows. I am happy you are having no issues as that may indicate i can use NIK software. Other issues with NIK software show up in many returns when I google my issue- not all this one, wacom tablets, Elements etc etc.


----------



## Alan Milnes (Jul 24, 2016)

Having the same problem that you had Rich.  I do not use Photoshop CC.  I have a perpetual license for both LR and PS (CS6). I was getting an error message indicating that ACR was not supported in CS6. When this message appeared when I selected the 'edit in Photoshop' command before the image loaded from LR, I would ignore it and everything seemed to work just fine. Now no go, PS open as you describe but no image appears.  A friend did suggest that I should upgrade to Photoshop CC as ACR 9.6 is supported in that version. Not sure if will be that simple. What do forum members think?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 24, 2016)

Alan Milnes said:


> Having the same problem that you had Rich.  I do not use Photoshop CC.  I have a perpetual license for both LR and PS (CS6). I was getting an error message indicating that ACR was not supported in CS6. When this message appeared when I selected the 'edit in Photoshop' command before the image loaded from LR, I would ignore it and everything seemed to work just fine. Now no go, PS open as you describe but no image appears.  A friend did suggest that I should upgrade to Photoshop CC as ACR 9.6 is supported in that version. Not sure if will be that simple. What do forum members think?



You probably were confronted with two different errors. Of course ACR is 'supported' in Photoshop CS6. Photoshop CS6 just does not contain the latest version, matching Lightroom 6. So the first error message should say that the versions don't match. You should get the choice between 'Render in Lightroom', 'Open anyway', or 'Cancel'. If you choose 'Open anyway', the raw file is sent to Photoshop to open it in ACR, despite the version mismatch. That is where the second error could occur. If the ACR version of Photoshop CS6 does not support your raw file at all, because your camera is too new, then Photoshop won't open anything because it can't.

The solution is to use 'Render in Lightroom'.


----------



## Alan Milnes (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks for the very quick response Johan. I did not mention that the images in question are from a D500. I shoot in RAW but the images sent to CS6 were TIFFs. They were initially opening despite the fact that CS6 standalone had a different version of ACR (9.1 I think) versus 9.6.1 in Photoshop CC. This is the mismatch to which you referred. CS6 does support the D500 I believe. I know for certain that Photoshop CC does support the D500. 

I shall attempt the solution you suggested.  Thanks you again

Alan


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 24, 2016)

TIFF's will (should) always open, because Photoshop does not need ACR to open a TIFF. The ACR version in Photoshop CS6 will not open a Nikon D500 raw file however.


----------

